# New toy



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I stopped by the gun store today to scope out the used long guns and look over the handgun cases. Hot damn! A new toy followed me home. Colt king cobra target model. 357. 4 inch barrel. Stainless steel. I will give a range report this weekend after a visit to the indoor range. :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Congrats! But surely it didnt follow you home. I'm sure it must be quarantined for 10 days while you undergo a rigorous background check which includes a mental health evaluation. Then there are the miles of paperwork, in triplicate, which all concludes with your state deciding if they "feel like it today" whether they ALLOW you to have the firearm. Then after a 5 day "cooling off" period we start the process all over again for the ammo.

Right? I'm pretty sure that's how its written in the Constitution. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Only in commiefornia Squash, sigh...


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Maybe a grand total of 15 minutes to complete the whole transaction. And 5 to 8 minutes of that was the salesman “on hold” waiting for the instant backround check to clear. PA is pretty good on gun purchases so far.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Chiefster23 said:


> I stopped by the gun store today to scope out the used long guns and look over the handgun cases. Hot damn! A new toy followed me home. Colt king cobra target model. 357. 4 inch barrel. Stainless steel. I will give a range report this weekend after a visit to the indoor range. :vs_rocking_banana:











Now that is a Bee-U-Tee-Full Toy Chiefster!


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sorry guys. No range report yet. I had a “senior moment” yesterday. I packed up my new toy, range bag, hearing protectors, etc. and headed out to the range. After I arrived I realized I left the ammo at home. :vs_mad: This getting old shit is really a drag! I notice my memory isn’t what it used to be........ along with a whole lot of other things, too.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Sorry guys. No range report yet. I had a "senior moment" yesterday. I packed up my new toy, range bag, hearing protectors, etc. and headed out to the range. After I arrived I realized I left the ammo at home. :vs_mad: This getting old shit is really a drag! I notice my memory isn't what it used to be........ along with a whole lot of other things, too.


Hey, it could have been worse. You could have forgotten the way home!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Congrats! But surely it didnt follow you home. I'm sure it must be quarantined for 10 days while you undergo a rigorous background check which includes a mental health evaluation. Then there are the miles of paperwork, in triplicate, which all concludes with your state deciding if they "feel like it today" whether they ALLOW you to have the firearm. Then after a 5 day "cooling off" period we start the process all over again for the ammo.
> 
> Right? I'm pretty sure that's how its written in the Constitution.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


 In Wisconsin you walk in pick your firearm instant back round check and in a very short time walk out with you new firearm rifle or hand gun. Current governor elected by teachers union ,government works and undocumented voters want to stop that. Then they want to stop CC and private ownership of firearms.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Cuter than a speckled pup. Hearty congrats. Carried a Trooper Mark III for a while. Looks sorta similar. Mine was amzingly accurate...nice barrell and super crisp sights. Added a bunch to my shooting scores over what I had been doing with a Model 28 SW. Had a crappy trigger pull was the one draw back and it took a gun smith to know how to lighten it up. Used leaf springs instead of coil springs or somethng odd. The side plate on the SW could be popped off right readily and wire cutters used to shorten the hammer rebound spring..and make the trigger get real tender. Too much off the spring could result in doing a modified single action for a while. lol. Guess this moral of the store is..how dat trigger? Thanks.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

From dry fire, the trigger is real sweet for being factory spec. Years ago I had a couple of S&W revolvers that I had a local gunsmith rework. He did an amazing trigger job. But he is long gone now. And most gunsmiths around here will not touch a trigger job with a 10 foot pole. Worried about liability, I guess. Anyhow, this trigger ( and the whole gun) will stay factory. It’s too pretty to mess with.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> From dry fire, the trigger is real sweet for being factory spec. Years ago I had a couple of S&W revolvers that I had a local gunsmith rework. He did an amazing trigger job. But he is long gone now. And most gunsmiths around here will not touch a trigger job with a 10 foot pole. Worried about liability, I guess. Anyhow, this trigger ( and the whole gun) will stay factory. It's too pretty to mess with.


Gotcha. Was thinking somebody might really wanna use it one day. Some of this crowd still packs those hog legs while pretending they are tyring to conceal it. As opposed to wising up and investing in Sig .40 like I tote. Its sometimes hard to figure which side of the fence to fall over on around here. Safe Queens are nice too. lol.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

For carry I have a selection of Glocks in various sizes. All those have various modifications for serious work. Mostly sights and triggers. The Colt will only come out of the safe on special occasions .


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds like a good plan. I dont have much place to store stuff. My old dept gave the Troops a chance to trade in their Sig 226s for the mid sized Glocks a few years back if they wanted. Some of the young bucks done it. That first hard DA trigger pull throws em for a loop on the Sigs. Us old boys raised on DA six shooters know how it works...and the subsequent shots should be considered gravy. Never personally shot a Glock or one of its clones. My standards aint high but I do have some. Denton told me Plastic guns are peeces of sheet seems like. So it aint my fault. Thanks.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Cuter than a speckled pup. Hearty congrats. Carried a Trooper Mark III for a while. Looks sorta similar. Mine was amzingly accurate...nice barrell and super crisp sights. Added a bunch to my shooting scores over what I had been doing with a Model 28 SW. Had a crappy trigger pull was the one draw back and it took a gun smith to know how to lighten it up. Used leaf springs instead of coil springs or somethng odd. The side plate on the SW could be popped off right readily and wire cutters used to shorten the hammer rebound spring..and make the trigger get real tender. Too much off the spring could result in doing a modified single action for a while. lol. Guess this moral of the store is..how dat trigger? Thanks.


Cutting springs in a Smith will work, however it is better to replace them with lighter springs of the proper length.

You can also mess with the leaf spring for the hammer to reduce the pull weight,

however, an easier method with limitations, is to trim the overall length of the tension screw for said spring.

Care needs to be taken here, or you can screw up the screw.

I have been to the S&W armorer's school several times, one time was on doing just trigger mods.

Have been doing them (triggers) since about 1964.

I am only a 45 minute drive from the factory and have worked there in the past, not as a floor slug either.

I have done hundreds of Smith triggers and still do them on their revolvers.

There are other mods I do to them to make them as slick as a colt trigger.

The Smith's have stronger stronger lock systems and last longer, yes, I work on them also.

That double leaf spring design has been in the Colts forever, again, they can be modified but with caution.

Not a job for an amateur, you can "Bubba" it real quick if you don't know what you are doing.

You can buy the Smith trigger rebound block reduced weight springs from Brownell's.

There are also "J" frame coiled hammer spring in reduced weight available.

All but one of my revolvers are Smiths by choice, from a WW2 Victory to a 629-2, with a lot in between.

Even have a break top in 32 S&W.

A simple note on the Colts, do not flip shut the cylinder except under duress, you will damage the cylinder star over time,

draw back the lock piece, you will also elongate the lock bolt hole by hitting it with the cylinder star over time.

You can get away with such action on a Smith.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Sorry guys. No range report yet. I had a "senior moment" yesterday. I packed up my new toy, range bag, hearing protectors, etc. and headed out to the range. After I arrived I realized I left the ammo at home. :vs_mad: This getting old shit is really a drag! I notice my memory isn't what it used to be........ along with a whole lot of other things, too.


Has happened to me in the past where I have forgotten the mags too.

Solved the ammo part of the equation, I carry at least a 100 rounds of everything I shoot in the Cherokees, some mags too.

My range is in my back yard, so it is not so bad for range time,

I move further back on the property when using the belt gun.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> In Wisconsin you walk in pick your firearm instant back round check and in a very short time walk out with you new firearm rifle or hand gun.


Smitty, you beat me to it. I have been shopping at Cabela's because the mafia hasn't set up a proper clearing house locally. As for Gander Mountain, sometimes they're open, sometimes they have a "closed" sign up, like they vacated the place.

This Cabela's is kind of a confusing and rambling establishment. Lots of aisles with blind ends, sometimes a salesperson is there, lots of time they're not there. I bought an SR22 a few months back, and walked over to another section to await confirmation. But by the time I got there the gun was legally mine.

Now, I don't "trust" firearms. A knife never needs to be reloaded, call that the imprinted training of living too long within Milwaukee. I make sure I have simple firearms, like my SW 640 (or is it the 642) and I hate to admit this, but that SIG P238 is growing on me. I did carry a 3-inch Kimber in .45 ACP for quite some time, but it's been in a drawer for months.

I try not to be dazzled by technology. After all, things with many moving parts were created by an idiot just like me...


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Well I have had a chance to shoot this little sweetheart twice now. I’ve only shot 50 rounds of 38 special (not 357 mag). Two small sight adjustments and this gun is right on. It’s shooting 2 inch groups at 50 feet off sandbags. I’m sure it’s capable of better but thats the best these tired old eyes can do. The trigger is really smooth. With 38 the recoil is pretty mild. I will never shoot 357 with this revolver. I’ve shot 357 before but I don’t like the recoil anymore. Too hard on the arthritis! But this Colt is a keeper. Quality is top notch. The fit and finish is really good. Everyone who has seen it is favorably impressed. I’m happy 😊


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

@Chiefster23,

if you reload, use 357 cases @ 38 level powder loads.

Using just the 38 cases, over time will foul and then etch the front 1/8" of the chambers.

I use to load 158 Gr. Keith semi wad cutters, low power for target and high(6.1 grains of unique) for SD.

I just use lead 38 WC's in my mod 66's and then a couple of jacketed rounds to push out any lead at the end of shooting.

Have fun with it, in my 629 I use 44 special loads for range work, and 44 mags for bump in the night.

I to have an arthritis problems, in my wrist and thumb.

The two that hurt the most are the S&W 642 and the Glock 23, softest are the 1911's.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> ,if you reload, use 357 cases @ 38 level powder loads.


*@SOCOM42*, *thank you* for posting this. Sadly the situation flew right by me. I should have caught that.

BTW, in the bad old days some guys plugged up the air space in the longer case with crushed corn flakes...


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

@SOCOM. Thank you for that bit of information. I’ll pick up some 357 cases.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> *@SOCOM42*, *thank you* for posting this. Sadly the situation flew right by me. I should have caught that.
> 
> BTW, in the bad old days some guys plugged up the air space in the longer case with crushed corn flakes...


I used cotton ball material on like 2.5-2.8 Gr. of Bullseye in the 357 cases, used the same SWC pill in all loads since I made them.

The cotton came in handy keeping the 4895 up against the primer in the 30/06, M72 loads.

That made a difference when shooting 1,000 YD KD targets.

I even weighed the cotton out.

Should have used gun cotton!:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::devil:

I loaded for 30 years, had two star presses, one set up for 357 and one for 45.

I made my own carbide dies in the shop.


----------

